# New Grow. Day 7 bloom. *PICS*



## stunzeed (Jul 13, 2007)

Here are some pics. Thai-Tanic, Strawberry Cough, Chronic, and two unknown strains.


----------



## Bubby (Jul 13, 2007)

Submit the last one for pic of the month. :ccc:


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 13, 2007)

Here he goes again...:aok:!


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 13, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> Submit the last one for pic of the month. :ccc:


 
Thanks! Thats quite a compliment.:farm:


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 13, 2007)

Super. More budding site than ive seen indoors. Great job.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 13, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Here he goes again...:aok:!


 
How ya been DL? The best part is I got rid of the spider mites. They are really healthy now.

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 13, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Super. More budding site than ive seen indoors. Great job.


 
Thats the "Chronic" strain for ya.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 13, 2007)

Been great man... Living summer to the fullest I can.  I know you are a bit further north, but the thunderstorms have been unbelievably fierce this year.  Makes for a good rush out in the kayak though.    How'd you tackle the spider mites?


----------



## Treebeard (Jul 13, 2007)

They look amazing man! keep up the good work


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 13, 2007)

one word:


SWEEET..

Kudos my friend


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very Nice! Hey Stunzeed, I have a few questions if you do not mind...How many plants, 5? And do you do any LST/HST?

Again very nice girls...I too say enter the last pic for bud of the month!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 13, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Here are some pics. Thai-Tanic, Strawberry Cough, Chronic, and two unknown strains.


 
What Nice strawberrys !!


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 13, 2007)

Stunzeed, you ******* rock man. This is only the second grow iv seen of yours, jsut like the first one its amazing. How many plants do you have in there? Whats the size of your room?


----------



## Capone (Jul 13, 2007)

going to be a hell'of a yield


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice forest youve got inside your house!!!   That looks like way more than five plants.   Thats going to be a whole lotta bud.


----------



## booradley (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey! Does Strawberry COugh really tase like strwberries when you cough like Michael Cain claimed in that movie: "Children of Men"?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a total of 18 plants. Thats the max I can have by law. I am a MM grower. I will have 24 next time since I am obtaining another card. As far as the spider mites I used Avid Miticide. Thats the ONLY and I mean ONLY thing I could get to work and I tried everything. Pyrethrum its never fully worked in any application from spray to bombs. Everyone else thanks for the props. I really appreciate it. I love hearing other peoples perspective on what I am doing. My tallest plant right now is about 6 feet and the shortest around 5. 


:farm: Stunzeed..:farm:


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 14, 2007)

booradley said:
			
		

> Hey! Does Strawberry COugh really tase like strwberries when you cough like Michael Cain claimed in that movie: "Children of Men"?


 
IMHO no. But.............  Its really     really good. 

Stunzeed..


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 14, 2007)

hey stunseed here i was thinking you was a newbie grower


lol


you is da man dude


smoking looking grow dude

keep up the quality work man


pkj


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2007)

Can I move in with you please sir?  

AWESOME!!!


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 14, 2007)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> hey stunseed here i was thinking you was a newbie grower
> 
> :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks PKJ!!! I will post more pics when the buds start forming. I dont wanna be one of those guys that posts the same 100 bad minimally different pics just to keep the thread moving. Thanks for stopping by.

Stunzeed..:farm:


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 14, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Can I move in with you please sir?
> 
> AWESOME!!!


 
:hubba: :hubba: Thanks SM. Congrats on the Mod position.


----------



## freezeland (Jul 14, 2007)

how many plant there?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 14, 2007)

freezeland said:
			
		

> omfg how many plant there?


 
18 now but I should have 24 next time.


Stunzeed..


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 15, 2007)

:holysheep: Thats one hell of a forest you got ​there..stunseed.......:holysheep:


----------



## Growdude (Jul 15, 2007)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> :holysheep: Thats one hell of a forest you got there..stunseed.......:holysheep:


 
Real nice forest, cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah, we want more pics pls!!!


----------



## Brakenjan (Jul 15, 2007)

Awsome dude, biggest indoor grow I have seen!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks great!!
the last pix, it shows that there in a wooden box,  or do u have 5 gal bucket in there for each plants ?

How do u have that ?     Just curious !


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 15, 2007)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Looks great!!
> the last pix, it shows that there in a wooden box, or do u have 5 gal bucket in there for each plants ?
> 
> How do u have that ? Just curious !


 

 ...... No wooden boxes. Just 15 gallon buckets and lots of TLC. IMO 5 gal buckets are no good for tree style grows. This is the way I can tell. At the end of the grow slide out the dirt and examine the root system. In 5 gal they are FULL of roots telling me they could use more room. Try 15 gal, you will be surprised with how full that gets with roots. More roots means it can support a larger canopy also the more roots the more nutrient uptake. I have seen E mans grow in a tablespoon (r something like that) of dirt and thats impressive to say the very least. Eman is also a very experienced grower!!!!! I am no professional by any means and do not claim to be, I just like to share what works for me.  

(Dang I took a bong hit before I posted and went off)


Stunzeed..


----------



## Ishibubu (Jul 16, 2007)

You're lawfully allowed to grow? Thats pretty awesome haha. 

Anyway that's a very nice forest you're growing


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Jul 17, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> I have a total of 18 plants. Thats the max I can have by law. I am a MM grower. I will have 24 next time since I am obtaining another card.
> 
> :farm: Stunzeed..:farm:


 
Ok where do I have to move and what illness do I need to contract to be able to have a grow like that and not be breaking the law. That is awseome. Very nice looking grow. I agree with you about the pot size, less care required simply because of the bigger root system, and bigger plants.


----------



## verikia (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice stuff. The Strawberry Cough reminded me of that movie, Children of Men. Jasper was growing that same strain


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 17, 2007)

Here are some pics of my DIY cloner and some clones taken. They look so fresh!!! Like I cut them an hour ago. I dont use anything but water in my cloner (talk about organic... like I care) and get roots in 6-7 days. I put the ones in the cups last night. Let me know what you think. 

Stunzeed..


----------



## Mutt (Jul 17, 2007)

What kind of pad do you have underneath, also what temp do you keep the water at?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 17, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> What kind of pad do you have underneath, also what temp do you keep the water at?


 

I use a seedling mat. It keeps it perfect temperature then I use natural light. They seem to thrive as cuttings in natural light. Thanks for stopping by and checking out my thread. I will be posting new pics tommorrow as it is day 14 then. Thanks for the rep points Mutt!!!!

Stunzeed..


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jul 19, 2007)

Those are some true beautys man
Peace


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 28, 2007)

I got one word!!       Wow


----------



## freezeland (Jul 28, 2007)

look awsome keep it green


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a Q for the plant(jungle) in the first page.
1. How many plants are there.
2. What if one like grows mold or something else and its in the middle of the crop, how do u find out.


----------

